# A couple of more pictures posted of my woodshop furniture.....!!!!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I built these pieces several years ago. The planer cabinet was built" high"(cause of my bad back) with drawers for storage, and casters to move it around. The "shorts bin" was a necessary item, and still is….Just a couple of items you might consider for your shop…..Just go to my woodshop pictures…Thanks….. Rick.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice set up, Rick.

Looks like a great place to hide from the world, and maybe have some fun, too.

Lee


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Lee…..I do have a lot of fun in there…I sometimes build things too….lol.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Good work Rick, you gotta work smart to save that ole back of yours lol

We have a saying over here "Up there for thinking, down there for dancin" work smart not hard.

Have fun.

David


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Lookin good, Rick. Good to hear from you! Keep posting these shop projects, they're some of my favorite things to make!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks David and Cory: Like I have said in the past…..shop furniture is some of my favorite pieces to build. You always need it in the shop, especially cabinets, roll-around helper carts, assembly tables, etc. You need them all…...Cory: It has been awhile since I've heard from you, too. Sounds like you've been busy, also..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking shop, Rick. I keep telling myself if I had that much space, I could be neat too.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlie: One thing I know…the smaller the shop, the easier to keep clean…..lol. It takes more work and effort to keep a bigger shop tidy…lol. I try to clean up a little as I work on a project (i.e…sweeping and vacumning up). How't the weather down in Louisanna? We're in for some snow here tonight and tomorrow….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The last few days have been pretty nice, with highs in the 60's. Overall, though, it's been colder than normal. I'm sick of hauling the outdoor plants in at night when it freezes!


----------



## rieferman (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the shop it looks great. Also, although there are lots of things to marvel at, I really liked your saw blade storage solution. Gonna steal that one.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Next time you are in Lubbock, maybe you should come organize my shop. It's becoming a wreck lately.

Nice stuff Rick
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi ya'll: I've been away fro the 'puter for awhile. Been putting up some more firewood to keep dry. It's supposes to start a wintery mix her to night, then turning to snow…Calling for 2-4"....Glad I'm retired, and don't have to be out in that mess…....I'll be in my shop making sawdust….. Anyway back to it…..

reiferman: Thanks for the comments….you go right ahead and steal the sawblade holder….I stole it about 6-7 years ago from Wood, or maybe Woodsmith Shop magazines….don't rightly remember now….lol..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Kent: Are you saying that your shop has gotten out of hand?...lol. That can happen real easy. I don't know about organizing your shop…I might have to draw up a set of plans on that one…...lol. When I saw it last, it didn't look *TOO* bad…...For a well-organized shop, you have to be part neat-freak…..that's me..lol.


----------

